# You think you are alone....



## lindseyjane (May 21, 2009)

Hello

I became a member of this website quite a while ago, but only ever read what was going on with other people, didnt really chat myself.

Just having a read what you all have to say, I cant believe how little I know about IVF, when I will be going through it very soon (hopefully) at the heath.   

I just wanted to write this message to say how lovely it is to see that you all message each other and advise each other every step of the way.

I did feel alone, but know now that if I have a question, I can come on here and most definately get an answer.

Lindsey


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Lindsey, what a lovely post and you are right, you are definitely not alone. It can be such a stressful process so it is soooo nice to have people to chat to who can understand what you are going through and also offer practical advice. 

Best of luck with your treatment and hope to chat to you soon xx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Lindsey   

I'm newish too and will be starting my first treatment cycle in about 3 weeks. FF as a whole is fantastic but it is especially nice to come here and have contact with girls from the same "neck of the woods"   

Best of luck to you and I'll see you around 

Kitty xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lindsey welcome

make yourself at home here and be sure to know you are not alone


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Lindsey, I understand what a lonely time it could be, especially as we haven't told anyone (except my sister) that we are going through treatment. Most people have assumed we don't want a family, which is quite ironic!

Believe me FF girls are always there for you, especially at the tougher times and when you are seriously stressed out (that was me on Monday, lol!). So welcome and know you will never be alone when you have the FF girls, they are amazing. 

Mrs T x


----------



## Diddy16 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Lindsey!
I'm new to this too and have had so much help and advice so far from the guys on here. They're fantastic and an inspiration-it's amazing how they stay so positive after some of their experiences.
When are you starting treatment? I haven't had my treatment planning appt yet so am a bit clueless myself. Although I know much more than I did before I joined FF! We're due to start IVF in Nov.
Mrs T. I know what you mean about not telling people! DP and I haven't told any of our family. Like you, mine think I don't want children as I didn't before I met my DP 3 years ago. My sister thinks people who have children at my age are crazy!
Have a lovely weekend everyone!
xxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hello and welcome to the board lyndsey   you are definitely not on your own


----------



## lindseyjane (May 21, 2009)

Thankyou all for you lovely replies. 

I am confused as well. I went on the waiting list january 09 and originally was told I'd wait 12 months. This changed to 18 months when I phoned in December 09. 
I called again in July 2010, and I was told the waiting time was now 20 months, so to expect a letter end of august. So I phoned this week and was told I have been removed from the list, and this means I am in the process of being contacted. But because of the shortage of admin staff, I won't get my letter until they return from annual leave. 

So I don't really know where I am.

Lindsey


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Lindsey and welcome   

Probably even harder to get hold of info than usual with people likely to be on annual leave but I reckon that after the bank holiday that you should keep ringing until you get an answer   it's a pain I know and not always easy to ring when you're in work etc but if you keep on until you get an answer you'll know where you are and will have a date to work towards (which i find always helps   ) Sounds positive if they've said that you're in the process of being contacted - hopefully you'll get some more info soon 

Sam xx


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Hey Lindseyjane, I ditto your original comment - i've lurked for ages any only recently surfaced - this site is amazing. Why would they remove you from the list hun I've been waiting to be called for IVF since, in theory June 2008, in reality Nov 2008 (long story). Am wondering if they've knocked me off too.
I'm the same as you Mrs Thomas - I only told my sis when all this started years ago, but I don't talk to her about things since I've started treatment. It can be a very lonely journey - thank goodness for FF!
Daizymay


----------



## lindseyjane (May 21, 2009)

Just a quick update. I have just finished work and come home to my letter on the door mat. So i need to send this back and then await my treatment plan. 

Very pleased. 
Lindsey


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so pleased you have your letter

good luck


----------

